# Pacific Surfliner ever overcapacity?



## May (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm going on a trip to LA (Thursday, Nov 9) on the Pacific Surfliner (SLO to LAX) and going back up with PS (Saturday November 11). I purchased an unreserved coach seat, but I'm wondering whether or not I should upgrade to business class going back (LAX to SLO). I know I am not guaranteed a seat, but has the train ever been overcapacity to the point where I won't be able to get a seat? Do you think I'll be able to get a seat with coach during this holiday weekend?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m not really familiar with that section, but I would say no. I’ve gone coach north of LAX, and there were plenty of open seats.

As I understand, times it can be very crowded in coach is during the Del Mar racing season. However that is located south of LAX.


----------



## ChuckL (Nov 3, 2017)

the_traveler said:


> I’m not really familiar with that section, but I would say no. I’ve gone coach north of LAX, and there were plenty of open seats.
> 
> As I understand, times it can be very crowded in coach is during the Del Mar racing season. However that is located south of LAX.


I’m on my way to San Diego now and the train is sold out both in business class with a second added car as well as coach where they added another coach car at LAX. For these two days of the Breeders Cup in DelMar they required coach reservations on all Amtrak trains heading south to help manage the capacity and I believe give all coach passengers a seat. They sometimes do this for the holidays as well from what I heard. 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 3, 2017)

Chuck L nailed it, book the Biz Class, it's worth the difference,and the ambience and snacks plus having a reserved seat are the way to roll on the Surfliners.


----------



## ChuckL (Nov 4, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> Chuck L nailed it, book the Biz Class, it's worth the difference,and the ambience and snacks plus having a reserved seat are the way to roll on the Surfliners.





Afternoon “snacks” on the Pacific Surfliner. They included pita chips, hummus, trail mix, chocolate chip cookies and a mint with a choice of beverage which could be wine if you wanted it. This was a nice change from one non-alcoholic beverage and coffee on Michigan Service business class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## hmy1 (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm a little late responding to this thread as I don't regularly check this forum, but for future reference, the Surfliner trains are rarely standing room only north of LA. The only trains that might come close are Friday and Sunday evening trains, or on holidays.

The OP was travelling on a Thursday and a Saturday, so s/he should not have had a problem. Also, the train rarely fills up at the origin, so finding a coach seat getting on in SLO should not have been a problem. In LAX you can better your chances of getting a seat on a full train by waiting on the platform instead of the waiting room.


----------

